# [2014] Stop unfair taxes on timeshares in Maui



## Maui Timeshare Ohana (Apr 4, 2014)

Maui Mayor threatens to raise property taxes $6.5 percent on every man, woman, business, farm and hotel in Maui County!!!!!

Maui already has the highest taxes on Timeshares in the nation - 15.5% - and we feel this is unfair and not smart.  We have started a group called Maui Timeshare Ohana with the goal to advocate for current and future timeshare owners.

Please visit our site and join us - http://www.mauitimeshareohana.com/join

...and sign this petition and tell the Council - NO MORE TAX RAISES.

http://www.mauitimeshareohana.com/petition

Maui Timeshare Ohana.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 4, 2014)

Welcome to TUG!

It would be helpful if you provided a link, or a quote, from the proposed property tax change on your website, so people can review the original source.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 4, 2014)

Is this new old news - or new new news?


----------



## pacodemountainside (Apr 4, 2014)

As  even  rookie  politician knows or learns fast,  if  he wants to get reelected  you pluck the feathers where there  will be least squawking. 

Vacationers  do not  vote for him  so that is  why lodging,  air port  car rental,  amusement parks, TS, etc.  taxes are  a great place  to get  virtually risk free revenue.


----------



## LannyPC (Apr 4, 2014)

pacodemountainside said:


> As  even  rookie  politician knows or learns fast,  if  he wants to get reelected  you pluck the feathers where there  will be least squawking.
> 
> Vacationers  do not  vote for him  so that is  why lodging,  air port  car rental,  amusement parks, TS, etc.  taxes are  a great place  to get  virtually risk free revenue.



But OTOH, Maui residents know that their economy is dependent on vacationers.  And vacationers can vote with their wallets by refusing to go to Maui due to the exorbitant taxes levied on tourists.

I'm not saying this will happen but it would be prudent on the politician's part to consider this part of the equation.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 4, 2014)

In previous tax wars, the Maui executive body stated that "timeshare owners  are not the kind of visitors we want."  Seriously - it is the public board minutes.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 4, 2014)

LannyPC said:


> But OTOH, Maui residents know that their economy is dependent on vacationers.  And vacationers can vote with their wallets by refusing to go to Maui due to the exorbitant taxes levied on tourists.
> 
> I'm not saying this will happen but it would be prudent on the politician's part to consider this part of the equation.



It is happening - I hear it more often even here in CA. Many people are foregoing HI due to the cost which increases year after year on every front and are cumulative to the overall costs.

They will eventually care, but will probably take a while.  IMO


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Apr 4, 2014)

*please check your numbers*



Maui Timeshare Ohana said:


> Maui Mayor threatens to raise property taxes $6.5 percent on every man, woman, business, farm and hotel in Maui County!!!!!
> 
> Maui already has the highest taxes on Timeshares in the nation - 15.5% - and we feel this is unfair and not smart.  We have started a group called Maui Timeshare Ohana with the goal to advocate for current and future timeshare owners.
> 
> ...



Could you please check your numbers?  I think that you meant 1.55 percent and not 15.5 percent.  1.55 percent of assessed value I presume.  Or 1.55 percent of something else?  Also your comment of raising taxes by $6.5 percent doesn't make sense.  Dollar - percent?  What is a dollars percent??  

Your comment of raising taxes on every man/woman and child is cute and gains some attention but it suggests that the taxes may be raised uniformly among those folks.  If this is like past tax increases, the timeshare people have taken a disproportionate increase.  

If you want support for your/our cause, at least take the time to make your numbers and your post make sense.  Sorry to be so abrupt, but I get tired of watching CBS, NBC and ABC and the gov't messing up their numbers to the point that they no longer make any sense.


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 5, 2014)

BJRSanDiego said:


> Could you please check your numbers?  I think that you meant 1.55 percent and not 15.5 percent.  1.55 percent of assessed value I presume.




15.55% is accurate for timeshares. It seems you would also agree this is too high.

2013 rates for Maui:
http://hi-mauicounty.civicplus.com/documents/3/38/tax rate 2013-14_201306131943259520.pdf


Sent from my iPad


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 5, 2014)

I have done a brief google search, and I can't find anything new about property tax changes on Maui?  I hope the op will post a link to their source.


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 5, 2014)

This is what I was able to find. 

http://mauinow.com/2014/03/25/arakawas-2015-budget-calls-for-150-8-m-in-capital-improvements/

"The mayor said the $687 million budget “hinges on whether or not the state is going to remove the Transient Accommodations Tax cap” that was imposed by the state a few years back to assist with a deficit.

“If they don’t remove the cap, then we’re going to have to ask the community for a property tax increase of 6.7%. If they remove the cap, we can actually ask the council to not raise any of the property taxes and actually possibly reduce some..." 


Here is the Mayor's 2015 proposed budget:

http://www.mauicounty.gov/documents...Budget Mayors Proposed_201403241939390273.pdf

See Figure 37 for his proposed real estate increase, which would increase the tax from 15.55% to 16.56%. 

Classification  2013 2014 2015 (Proposed) $Change %Change

Residential $5.75 $5.75 $6.12 $0.37 6.4%
Apartment $6.20 $6.40 $6.82 $0.42 6.6%
Commercial $6.90 $7.05 $7.51 $0.46 6.5%
Industrial $7.10 $7.30 $7.77 $0.47 6.4%
Agricultural $6.00 $6.05 $6.44 $0.39 6.4%
Conservation $6.20 $6.25 $6.66 $0.41 6.6%
Hotel & Resort $9.15 $9.40 $10.01 $0.61 6.5%
*Time Share $15.50 $15.55 $16.56 $1.01 6.5%*
Homeowner $2.75 $2.87 $3.06 $0.19 6.6%
Commercialized Residential $4.50 $4.60 $4.90 $0.30 6.5%

Given that revenues are up because their economy is improving, I doubt the Mayor will get his wish on the across-the-board increase.  But time will tell.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Apr 5, 2014)

Think this just confirms  TS  owners  are getting screwed  on property taxes.

Back in hay days   circa Y2K- 2007 when  1 BR Deluxe  TSs were  being   sold   for ball park average of   say $17K, Tax Assessor valued  accordingly.

Yet today  when  very few   if any Developer sales  at this price, most at a buck on e-bay, here, etc.  refuse to  reduce  to   FMV or  recent  comparables.

I wrote to  BODs  where I  own  asking to grieve  and got blown off or ignored.

Wyndham  definitely does not want to get pegged as  big  company trying to   screw local  taxpayers even though us owners  actually pay taxes even though we   get no use of  schools  and many other local tax   provided benefits.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 5, 2014)

Too bad the assessed valuation is on the underlying real estate value and not on resale weeks, which are nowhere near the value they charge us for property taxes.  

Even though the mayor insists timeshare owners are not the visitors he wants on Maui, he is allowing Hyatt to build new units.  

I wonder when Starwood will build the Westin North-North, which sits vacant year after year.  What keeps this project from going forward?


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 5, 2014)

There are a few related stories in this link if it still works by the time you see this.

There is a meeting on Monday and we are planning to go but don't have all the details yet. I asked the person permission to post it. I left a phone message but no reply yet.

If they keep taxing the people, who cannot vote, they will lose us eventually and what then? They need the tourists to make the economy thrive on the islands. Some locals are seeing the light and are on our side. Check the link out that someone posted here and this one too as it is by someone else again. To be honest, I do not understand it all and we cannot vote anyway but it is a hot topic for the locals.

PS.  Here are the other links that were on that page plus the one I posted already.

http://mauinow.com/2014/01/31/baisa-wants-cap-on-tat-revenue-repealed/

http://mauinow.com/2013/03/07/maui-mayor-and-council-chair-seek-to-retain-tat/

http://bigislandnow.com/2013/12/04/opinion-dont-give-counties-power-to-raise-ge-tax/


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 5, 2014)

We spent $800 on Maui just on activities: whale watch, Atlantis subs, and Old Lahaina Luau, all for three people.  Plus we bought lots of meals out, and not at Outback and Melting Pot.  We went to local businesses, Hawaiian business owners' establishments like Hula Grill, Koa Cafe, Kula Lodge's restaurant, Kimo's and Lahaina Coolers.  

The one thing I don't do is buy many souvenirs.  Just a few dresses for our pregnant daughter-in-law to wear over the summer.  

Our property taxes at Hono Koa are $280 per week, and we own 3 weeks.  That's ridiculous!


----------



## bobmcgraw (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm pretty sure I have spent a lot more money in Hawaii post-timeshare than pre-timeshare.

Pre-timeshare = 18 year period

Total days in Hawaii = 50
Average days/year = 2.8
Average trips/year = .3

Post-timeshare = 15 year period

Total days in Hawaii = 195  (+290%)
Average days/year = 13   (+368%)
Average trips/year = 1.1  (+240%)

Let's see...more days, more trips, longer trips...pretty sure that also means MORE MONEY SPENT IN HAWAII.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 5, 2014)

The county commissioners are not dumb. Absentee owners don't vote. So they can hang all the taxes for improvements that benefit full-time residents on the backs of the part-time residents. All minority constituents face the 'tyranny of the majority. It isn't right, but we call it 'democracy.' In Maui County, I'd imagine the part-time residents (timeshare owner/users) have a significantly higher income than the local Hawaiians- especially those in the hospitality industry. Bed makers, restaurant workers, landscapers are probably not much better off than their mainland counterparts- except they live in paradise.

In short, timeshare owners have a snowball's chance in Hell cutting taxes.

Jim


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Apr 6, 2014)

Ken555 said:


> 15.55% is accurate for timeshares. It seems you would also agree this is too high.
> 
> 2013 rates for Maui:
> http://hi-mauicounty.civicplus.com/documents/3/38/tax rate 2013-14_201306131943259520.pdf
> ...



I agree that TS owners are paying too much.

But, sorry but you're wrong you're wrong on the 16%.  First - - 16% of WHAT?  16% of the total taxes, 16% of the the sales taxes?  No.  I believe that the tax rate is around $16 per $1000 of assessed value.  See post 11.  "Assessed value" is what most taxing authorities base the taxes on.  That is around 1.6 percent of assessed value.  Not 16 percent. 

I agree that the TS owners are paying a disproportionate percent.  It is around 1.6% but NOT 16 percent.  Not 160%.  Not 1600%.    But 1.6% (of assessed valuation).  However, I'll agree that at that rate, it is about double what it should be.  

Think of it - - if a timeshare has an assessed value of, say, $1 million per unit (low), then the tax would be (at 16%), $160K per unit or $3000 per unit per week.  BUT I pay $200 or 300 bucks a year.  

At the S a n d s    of    K a h a n a, the whole ownerships are going for about $1 million for a 3 BR.  The valuation of the timeshares is a bit higher.   Obviously the authorities are ignoring the eBay sales.  

The OP screwed up the numbers.  Yes, the home owners are getting a free ride at less than half of the rate that the TS owners are paying.  But the OP number are goofy.  The actual increase in percent, over the previous year, are roughly in line with the other segments. See post 11.  6.5% increase for residential vs. 6.6% increase for timeshares.


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 6, 2014)

BJRSanDiego said:


> Sorry but you're wrong.  I believe that the tax rate is around $16 per $1000 of assessed value.  That is around 1.6 percent.  Not 16 percent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Um...you're right. I just reread the link I posted and it's $15.55 per $1000. Nevertheless, it's still much higher than all other forms of real estate on Maui - just read the PDF I linked. Property taxes are all relative to their jurisdiction, as I wouldn't assume they should  be similar in Maui than those local to me, etc.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 6, 2014)

Don't forget that in addition to paying a lower tax rate, residents also enjoy a homeowner exemption of $200k.  In all fairness, the exemption was recently lowered from $300k, so residents/voters were actually forced to bear some of the pain in recent years. Of course, even with the reduction, Maui residents still pay the lowest property tax rates in all of Hawaii, and possibly one of the lowest rates in the entire country...certainly much lower than what I pay.* Also note that last year, Oahu drafted a bill that would create a timeshare classification, so it seems that other counties are attempting to follow down Maui's path.

To further add to TS owners hurt, timeshare valuations are assessed based on their "highest and best use," which means that foreclosures (e.g. ebay sales) certainly won't be counted, nor can the resort ask for an average valuation, which IMO is the fairest method.  

But let's talk real dollars and cents:

A resident homeowner who lives in property valued at $500k will pay $1725 per year in taxes after the $200k exemption. Timeshare owners will pay $7775 per year, or 4.5x what a resident homeowner pays. 

A resident homeowner of a $1M condo will pay $4600 per year in taxes, while timeshare owners will pay $15,550 or 3.5x.

A resident homeowner of a $2M property will pay $10,350 per year in real estate taxes; timeshare owners will pay $31,100 or 3x. 

http://www.hawaiilife.com/articles/2011/06/maui-property-taxes/

http://www.mauicounty.gov/documents...g property taxesPUBLIC_201306141900234219.pdf

*By contrast, I pay $17.75 per $1000 in valuation, with no exemption.  Of course, Ohio residents pay one of the highest real estate taxes in the nation, so that's hardly a fair comparison.


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 6, 2014)

*Meeting at 6 PM at the Lahaina Civic Center*

I received a call from Alex Sumberg this morning to let me know that the meeting is at 6 PM and the more concerned timeshare owners show up, the better. The address is 1840 Honoapiilani Highway in Lahaina.

There will be timeshare resort representatives present from big and small independent resorts but anyone is welcome as it is a big meeting room. 

I told Alex (OP) to come back on TUG and reply to our moderator's question and he promised that he will give us more information of what the meeting is about. I understand that there will be a discussion of two important issues that affect all of us, timeshare owners .

One is the Mayors proposal to raise real property taxes on everyone in Maui this year if the State doesn't remove the cap on TAT tax. This will affect the locals too. This is why there is so much interest.

The other is the general principle of fairness that timeshares are taxed at nearly twice the rate of hotels and three times the rates that residents pay. I can understand that they keep the property taxes low for people who are living here because wages are low and the cost of living is very high but why do we have to pay twice the rate of hotels?

We read in the past that we are not big spenders but most of us spend almost just as much money as other tourists do and we support the economy when times are bad because we have an invested interest on Maui since we bought a tiny piece of paradise but we have no vote. We keep on coming and support the economy in bad economic times too when other tourists stay home and do not visit Maui.

Try to come to the meeting or sign the petition that was on that website. I am sending a link of TUG to Alex again so he knows where to find us back. 

You can reach him at asumberg at the gmail email address or on the website here in the very first post.


----------



## Maui Timeshare Ohana (Apr 6, 2014)

You are correct, it is not a percentage it is $15.55 of $1000. It is still the highest rate in the County of Real Property Tax.

If you want to learn more, or have your say, you can do 2 things.  First, if you are in the area, please come tomorrow:

Maui County Budget Hearing
*** Monday, April 7, 2014

*** Lahaina Civic Center

********** LAHAINA, 6 p.m.

There will be a discussion of 2 important issues that affect your members.* One is the Mayors proposal to raise real property taxes on everyone in Maui by 6.5% this year is the State does not remove the cap on TAT tax.

The other is the general principle of fairness. This is unfair and the Budget Committee needs to hear about it.

There will be a large group of the heads of many of the large hotels and timeshare associations and I hope you and some of your members can make it to show your support.

The other thing you can do is to sign our petition and sign up as a member of our site at:

http://www.mauitimeshareohana.com/petition

and

http://www.mauitimeshareohana.com/join

We will keep you updated on news and future activities and outreach we are doing.

We hope you can help.


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 10, 2014)

The meeting was very long but I was impressed by the big turnout of the Westin Timeshare Resorts. Almost half the room was occupied by Westin employees and some guests, maybe? They all wore Westin T-Shirts so that is how I knew and they seem to appreciate it that we come back when the economy is slow and hotel guests stay home. 

Two Board Members spoke up and voiced their concerns too about timeshare owners paying so much more than hotel guests.

 This was mainly a meeting where people were asking for more money and the Maui County Council members listened but did not make any comments except when people spoke too long.

I hope that Alex will return to our Board and will explain it better. I have asked him already. We need to get pro-active and have our voices heard. I am going to write a letter when I get home. What else can we do?


----------



## pacodemountainside (Apr 10, 2014)

Being pragmatic!

If you do not like the way railroad is being run, sell, hop off, etc.  and  catch another one.

A fact of life in  any organization  there are  individuals  who do not like the way things are being  done, be it  politicians,  HOA  BOD, corporate BOD, school BOD, PTA,  little league,  ad infinitum.

If a big corporate raider like Carl Ichan  you do at  least  get some attention ala e-bay,  CNBC  , bit otherwise bail and get on with your life.

As  Don Quixote  found, titling windmills is a lost cause!

>Don Quixote ( /ˌdɒn kiːˈhoʊtiː/; Spanish: [ˈdoŋ kiˈxote] ( listen)), fully titled The Ingenious Gentleman Don Quixote of La Mancha (Spanish: El ingenioso hidalgo don Quijote de la Mancha), is a novel written by Miguel de Cervantes. The novel follows the adventures of Alonso Quijano, who reads too many chivalric novels, and sets out to revive chivalry under the name of Don Quixote. He recruits a simple farmer, Sancho Panza as his squire, who frequently deals with Don Quixote's rhetorical orations on antiquated knighthood with a unique Earthy wit. He is met by the world as it is, initiating themes like Intertextuality, Realism, Metatheatre and Literary Representation.
> 
>Published in two volumes a decade apart, in 1605 and 1615, Don Quixote is considered the most influential work of literature from the Spanish Golden Age and the entire Spanish literary canon. As a founding work of modern Western literature, and one of the earliest canonical novels, it regularly appears high on lists of the greatest works of fiction ever published. In one such list, Don Quixote was cited as the "best literary work ever written".
> 
> 
>The First Sally
> 
>Alonso Quijano, the protagonist of the novel, is a retired country gentleman nearing fifty years of age, living in an unnamed section of La Mancha with his niece and housekeeper. While mostly a rational man of sound reason, his reading of books of chivalry in excess has had a profound effect on him, leading to the distortion of his perception and the wavering of his mental faculties. In essence, he believes every word of these books of chivalry to be true though, for the most part, the content of these books is clearly fiction. Otherwise, his wits, in regards to everything other than chivalry, are intact. He decides to go out as a knight-errant in search of adventure. He dons an old suit of armour, renames himself "Don Quixote de la Mancha," and names his skinny horse "Rocinante". He designates a neighboring farm girl, as his lady love, renaming her Dulcinea del Toboso, while she knows nothing about this.
> 
>He sets out in the early morning and ends up at an inn, which he believes to be a castle. He asks the innkeeper, whom he thinks to be the lord of the castle, to dub him a knight. He spends the night holding vigil over his armor, where he becomes involved in a fight with muleteers who try to remove his armor from the horse trough so that they can water their mules. The innkeeper then dubs him a knight to be rid of him, and sends him on his way. Don Quixote next "frees" a young boy who is tied to a tree and beaten by his master by making his master swear on the chivalric code treat the boy fairly. The boy's beating is continued as soon as Quixote leaves. Don Quixote has a run-in with traders from Toledo, who "insult" the imaginary Dulcinea, one of whom severely beats Don Quixote and leaves him on the side of the road. Don Quixote is found and returned to his home by a neighboring peasant.
> 
>
> 
>The Second Sally
> 
>While Don Quixote is unconscious in his bed, his niece, the housekeeper, the parish curate, and the local barber secretly burn most of the books of chivalry, and seal up his library pretending that a magician has carried it off. After a short period of feigning health, Don Quixote approaches his neighbor, Sancho Panza, and asks him to be his squire, promising him governorship of an island. The uneducated Sancho agrees, and the pair sneak off in the early dawn. It is here that their series of famous adventures begin, starting with Don Quixote's attack on windmills that he believes to be ferocious giants. The two next encounter a group of friars accompanying a lady in a carriage. They are heavily cloaked, as is the lady, to protect themselves from the hot climate and dust on the road. Don Quixote takes the friars to be enchanters who hold the lady captive. He knocks a friar from his horse, and is immediately challenged by an armed Basque travelling with the company. As he has no shield, the Basque uses a pillow to protect himself, which saves him when Don Quixote strikes him. The combat ends with the lady leaving her carriage and demanding those travel with her to "surrender".
>


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 10, 2014)

pacodemountainside said:


> If you do not like the way railroad is being run, sell, hop off, etc.  and  catch another one.



"No man is good enough to govern another man without that other's consent."
-Abraham Lincoln


----------



## pacodemountainside (Apr 10, 2014)

LisaRex said:


> "No man is good enough to govern another man without that other's consent."
> -Abraham Lincoln



Ancient philosophers,  sage  pontificaters,  wise men, et.al  are great verbalizers  but   fall  flat  on face when it comes to Adolph Hitler,  Gingis   Kahn  and this kind of tyrant,  like  self  serving politicians  and BODs!

Hey, if some one wants to pursue  their  cause, more power to them:deadhorse:


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 11, 2014)

pacodemountainside said:


> Hey, if some one wants to pursue  their  cause, more power to them.



I'm sure Hawaii owners appreciate your endorsement.


----------



## BocaBoy (Apr 11, 2014)

pacodemountainside said:


> Being pragmatic!
> 
> *If you do not like the way railroad is being run, sell, hop off, etc.  and  catch another one.
> *
> ...



Horrible advice unless you no longer want your timeshare.  Major changes often can be made if enough people take an active role.


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 12, 2014)

I own Hawaii, I accept the fact that ownership will cost me more in maintenance and taxes.  I suppose I'm a pragmatist too, I would vote with my feet and wallet before going on a tax crusade.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 12, 2014)

I have deleted the off-topic posts - this is an important topic for Hawaii owners - ENOUGH!

Paco - With all due respect, since you don't own a TS in Hawaii, I don't think you have a dog in this fight?


----------



## Maui Timeshare Ohana (Apr 13, 2014)

*Lahaina Budget Hearing Update*

The meeting went really well. Thank you to all of you that participated, showed up, wrote letters and spoke.

The Westin timeshare community sent about 50 of their employees and several board members from their associations spoke eloquently on the subject of the unfairness of how the County is singling out TS owners for tax raises.  7 other people also spoke on the unfairness of the Mayor's plan to raise taxes on everyone - the timeshare industry taking the largest hit - if the State does not uncap the TAT tax. 

But we need more voices!  I spoke with the general manager of Westin after the meeting and she said that they need support from the employees, vendors, owners, board members and managers of the other timeshare communities in the area.  She thanked us at the Maui Timeshare Ohana for our work to get the word out, and hoped we continue. We plan to!

What came out of the meeting is that we need to show the Council that the communities are a vibrant and important part of Maui, and demonstrate how deep and wide this support and effect is.  One way we can do that is to get more people involved, and I hope you will all join out group at:

http://www.mauitimeshareohana.com/join

We will not share your information or harass you with non-essential emails, but we will keep you informed on developments and important meetings. It is only by working together that we can get the County Council to think twice about raising taxes again... and hopefully get them to lower taxes to something more in line with what Hotels pay... approx $9 per 1000. 

The impression of timeshare owners on Maui needs to change and we are working on some ways to make this happen, but the first step is to join us, and get your friends, families, dogs, local connections, vendors and anyone else you can think of the benefits and enjoys the spoils of the TS community to sign-up and get involved.  One of the main reasons that the TS community is such an easy target for the Council tax raises is that they are seen as mainlanders who do not vote and will not notice.  We need to change this.  We will be working to recruit local retailers, employees, businesses, managers and residents - but we all need to do our part to turn this into an army. 

There are over 15,000+ owners, and all of them need to join us.  There are dozens and dozens of boards and association members that need to join us, and represent the community in front of the Council.  There are countless businesses and residents that are positively affected by this industry, and they all need to join us.  There are 100's, maybe a 1000, of employees that need to join us.  We all need to work together.

The first step is signing up.  So I hope all of you will do this and we can start making our voices heard.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 24, 2016)

WKORV Emergency Assessment [Retroactive Taxes]

The linked thread is new today in the Vistana/Starwood forum.  Owners of record as of June 17, 2016 are being billed a Special Assessment to cover a recent unexpected tax levy retroactive to 2006, 2007 and 2008.

The reason I brought this thread out of mothballs is because Maui County has been more diligent than pretty much any other region in assessing higher tax rates for timeshare owners, and it's to our benefit to be as well-informed about this issue as we can be.  But it won't help to have duplicate postings all over TUG which is why these suggestions are offered:  *If you are a WKORV owner please join the discussion with your fellow owners in the linked thread.  If you don't own WKORV but want to comment anyway, please do it here so that those owners can remain focused on their issue.  If you own Hawaii timeshares in other systems and are at some point similarly assessed, please post in the forum for that system.*  Thanks!


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 24, 2016)

Well, since I don't own in Maui, let me say here this totally su@ks!
Frankly, I scratch my head wondering how they can legally go back that far and do this.


----------

